# Dialer: Lehrerverband nimmt Hausaufgaben-Seiten ins Visier



## sascha (4 Februar 2005)

*Dialer: Lehrerverband nimmt Hausaufgaben-Seiten ins Visier*

Der Deutsche Philologenverband (DPhV) fordert ein schärferes Vorgehen gegen Dialer-Seiten, die mit Referaten und Hausaufgaben vor allem Schüler ansprechen. "Notwendig ist nicht nur eine verstärkte Information von Schülern und Eltern über die Gefahren der Nutzung solcher Internetbörsen, sondern auch ein besserer Verbraucherschutz durch den Gesetzgeber, der eine solche unverschämte Abzocke nicht dulden darf", sagt Heinz-Peter Meidiger, Vorsitzender des DPhV. 

Seit gut eineinhalb Jahren geraten Webseiten, die Hausaufgaben und Referate über teure 09009-Dialer anbieten, regelmäßig in die Schlagzeilen. Heute nun meldet sich auch der Deutsche Philologenverband zu diesem Thema zu Wort. "Unseren Verband erreichen zunehmend Beschwerden, dass eine große Anzahl gerade der bekanntesten Anbieter in den letzten Monaten so genannte Dialer auf ihren Seiten installiert haben, die sich weitgehend unbemerkt auf dem PC des Nutzers einnisten und sehr kostenintensive Telefonverbindungen über 0190-9er Nummern aufbauen", sagte Heinz-Peter Meidinger laut Pressemitteilung des Verbandes. "In zahlreichen Fällen sind den ahnungslosen Schülerinnen und Schülern Kosten für einmalige Verbindungsaufrufe von 30 bis 50 Euro entstanden."

Der DPhV-Vorsitzende wies in der Erklärung darauf hin, dass die meisten Anbieter zwar die hohen Verbindungspreise auf ihrer Seite angeben, „aber völlig versteckt im Kleingedruckten und häufig durch die notwendige Aktivierung von "ok"-Zugangstasten getarnt, deren Gefährlichkeit die jugendlichen Internetsurfer oft nicht erkennen würden“. Auch das Abrufen von Passwörtern per SMS, wie es auf einer Reihe von solchen Internetseiten üblich sei, sei nach Recherchen des Deutschen Philologenverbandes häufig mit hohen Kosten verbunden. 

Der Deutsche Philologenverband fordert einen größeren Schutz minderjähriger Webnutzer, wie es eben Schüler seien. Heinz-Peter Meidinger: "Notwendig ist nicht nur eine verstärkte Information von Schülern und Eltern über die Gefahren der Nutzung solcher Internetbörsen, sondern auch ein besserer Verbraucherschutz durch den Gesetzgeber, der eine solche unverschämte Abzocke nicht dulden darf!" 

_*Kommentar von Dialerschutz.de:* Der Deutsche Philologenverband meint es sicher gut, wenn er Schüler und Eltern vor teuren Dialer-Seiten warnen will. Peinlich allerdings ist es, wenn die Organisation der Gymnasiallehrer eine „verstärkte Information von Schülern und Eltern“ fordert und gleichzeitig beweist, dass sie selbst nicht informiert ist. Bereits seit Ende 2003 wählen sich Dialer in Deutschland über 09009-Nummern ein, nicht über 01909-Nummern, wie vom Philologenverband behauptet. Von ihrer Meinung ließ sich die Sprecherin des Verbandes allerdings auch auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de nicht abbringen. Bei 01909-Nummern wäre es gar nicht möglich, pauschal „30 bis 50 Euro“ zu verlangen, da bei diesen minutengenau abgerechnet wird. Die Höchstgrenze bei Pauschaleinwahlen für Dialer liegt in Deutschland zudem bei 30 Euro, nicht bei 50. Nicht verwunderlich, dass bis heute keine einzige Hausaufgaben- oder Referateseite bekannt ist, die mit 01909-Dialern arbeiten würde. Umso ärgerlicher ist es, wenn ungezählte Medien derartige Falschmitteilungen ungeprüft übernehmen und verbreiten. Mehr Sicherheit wird dadurch nicht erreicht – eher das genaue Gegenteil: Verunsicherung. _

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=234


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2005)

Die Fakten in der Erklärung sind so schief wie der Turm von ...  ?
Richtig!
*Pisa* 
Da braucht man sich über nichts mehr zu wundern.


----------



## drboe (4 Februar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fakten in der Erklärung sind so schief wie der Turm von ...  ?
> Richtig!
> *Pisa*
> Da braucht man sich über nichts mehr zu wundern.


Nein? Klär mich bitte auf. Pisa ist ein schöner Ort mit etwas eigenwilliger Archtektur. 

Falls Du das Kürzel für "Programme for International Student Assessment", also PISA meinst, so paßt das deswegen nicht, weil mit dieser Untersuchung Indikatoren für Wissen, Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten von 15jährigen Schülerinnen und Schülern in Leseverständnis, Mathematik und Naturwissenschaften ermittelt werden. Lehrer sind nicht Gegenstand der Erhebung, die sich somit auch nicht als Metrik für die Leistungen des Lehrpersonals anbietet. Nur am Rande sei bemerkt, dass die PISA Untersuchung m. E. ziemlich mißbraucht wird und die Untersuchung selbst Schwächen aufweist, die eine einfache Interpretation der Leistungen deutscher Schüler sicher behindert. Nicht, dass diese Leistungen nicht zu verbessern wären, aber bei Schülerzahlen von derzeit bis knapp über 30 in den Klassen 1-7 wundert mich eher, dass die noch so hoch sind. Angesichts aktueller Kürzungen der Etats sind politische Äußerungen zum Thema zudem klar als Sonntagsreden zu identifizieren. Ergo wird sich auf absehbare Zeit nichts ändern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

@Jurist

Verzeih ihm, Deine Anspielung war offenbar etwas zu schwierig für ihn.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

@Gast 

Leise Ironie ist nicht für jeden nachvollziehbar, nur, wenn sie entweder mit dem Holzhammer 
oder von ihm selber kommt, da können dann in der Regel andere nicht drüber lachen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2005)

und schon wird dieses halbgare Lehrergefasel  
http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=644480&firmaid=44000
von der Presse kolportiert: 
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1107282293494.shtml


> Eine große Anzahl von Anbietern habe «Dialer» auf den Internet-Seiten installiert, die sich weitgehend unbemerkt auf dem PC des Nutzers einnisteten und sehr kostenintensive Telefonverbindungen über *0190-9er* Nummern aufbauten, warnte der Vorsitzende der Gymnasiallehrerorganisation, H. P.  M. .


die manschen fröhlich und von keiner Sachkenntnis getrübt 0190x und  09009 durcheinander 

j. 

PS. den Namen braucht man sich nicht zu merken....

PS: http://www.mysan.de/article36413.html


----------



## Wembley (5 Februar 2005)

Wie dem auch sei, die Hausaufgabenseite der Brüder S. dürfte wohl einer ihrer großen Cash-Cows sein.

Man gebe verschiedene Schulfächer, typische Schulthemen inkl. Schularten etc. miteinander kombiniert in Google ein und hat eine nicht schlechte Chance eine der vielen, vielen Doorway-Pages zu erwischen, welche dann auf die berühmt-berüchtigte H............en.de weiterleiten.

Wobei es vor ein paar Wochen weit schlimmer war als jetzt. Bei verschiedenen Keywordkombis waren unter den Top 10 sieben oder acht Ergebnisse Zubringerseiten für das "Projekt" der Brüder aus Hessen. Speziell Seiten, deren Title-Tag mit "jede Menge..." begann, waren ein heißer Tip.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2005)

@ drboe

Wenn der Unterricht so ist, wie der Text, dann werden die Zöglinge weder bei PISA einen grünen Zweig erreichen, noch jemals Pisa erreichen.

Wenn die Lehrenden völlig im Nebel stecken, wie soll dann bei den Lernenden eine klare Sicht der Dinge aufkommen?


----------



## drboe (5 Februar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Lehrenden völlig im Nebel stecken, wie soll dann bei den Lernenden eine klare Sicht der Dinge aufkommen?


Zweifel daran sind gewiß berechtigt und Du rennst damit bei mir offene Türen ein. Nur bestehen die Rahmenbedingungen erfolgreichen Lernens nicht allein in der Qualität des Lehrpersonals; ohne diesen Anteil klein reden zu wollen. Und für die Lehrenden - ich wiederhole mich - ist PISA nicht die Messlatte. 

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen: gut gedacht ist eben nicht automatisch gut gemacht, selbst wenn den Lehrern gewiß gute Absichten unterstellt werden können. Formulierungen sind gelegentlich auch in dieser Gruppe reine Glücksache. Zumal das Thema ja auch noch reichlich spät entdeckt wird, während es auf den Schulhöfen längst 'rum sein sollte. Man beachte aber auch das heutige Durchschnittsalter von Lehrern und ihre Arbeitsweise. Während andere Arbeitnehmer, gleich welchen Alters, in den letzten 15 Jahren am Computer kaum vorbei kamen, ist die PC Affinität eines Lehrers bis heute recht gering. Die weitaus meisten Schüler dürften daher noch immer über einen deutlichen Erfahrungsvorsprung verfügen. Aus der für Lehrer sehr ungewohnten Unterlegenheitssituation ist schwer zu raten. Versucht man es dennoch, sind die Ergebnisse gelegentlich so, wie in diesem Fall.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

*Lehrerverband nimmt Hausaufgaben-Seiten ins Visier*

Hallo ,
was soll man  schon von Schülern erwarten, die zu dumm und zu faul sind, ihre Hausaufgaben allein zu machen. Und was soll man von Lehrern erwarten, die sich am liebsten während der Schulzeit und nicht in den Ferien weiterbilden. Hinzu kommt die Lehrer-Überalterung.  Viele Lehrer  sind doch schon froh, wenn sie es schaaffen überhaupt in Internet zu kommen. Alt ist nicht doof, abaer mit dem Willen zur Weiterbildung wären aauch Lehrer in der Lage, ihre  Schüler zu warnen.
Barbara
www.pfiffige-senioren.de


----------



## Dino (6 Februar 2005)

Sicherlich ist in der Lehrerschaft ein Defizit vorhanden. Ich denke aber, dass man es etwas sehr verallgemeinert, wenn man hier alle Lehrer über einen Kamm schert. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es in der riesigen (leider zu kleinen) Schar der Lehrer nur interessenlose Phlegmatiker fernab jeglicher Realität gibt, an denen die letzten 20 Jahre spurlos vorüber gegangen sind. Die Thematik Computer, Internet, moderne Medien fasziniert einen Großteil unserer Gesellschaft und während einige Menschen eben nur Mitläufer sind und der faszinierenden Technik als Nur-Nutzer huldigen, haben andere dieses Gebiet zu einem Intensiv-Hobby und einem Interessenschwerpunkt erhoben. Das ist mit Sicherheit auch in der Lehrerschaft so. Es wird also ein nicht unerhebliches Potenzial in dieser Gruppe stecken, die schon aus ihrer Interessenlage heraus bereit und fähig ist, sich mit den Problematiken auseinanderzusetzen.
Das Problem, dass sich im angesprochenen Artikel offenbart, ist aber wohl, dass man genau diese Leute eben nicht gefragt hat. Das Schüler-über-den-Tisch-ziehen findet schon eine geraume Zeit statt und erst jetzt wacht der Philologen-Verband auf und trumpft mit geballter Inkompetenz auf. Daraus könnte man als Grund ableiten, dass ein Verband, der von verknöcherten Ewig-Gestrigen geführt wird, lange Zeit Inputs aus der Lehrerschaft ignoriert, nun aber einem gewissen Druck nachgegeben und sich mit der Situation auseinandergesetzt hat. Dabei scheint man in einer gewissen Selbstherrlichkeit gepaart mit vermeintlicher Universalkompetenz vergessen zu haben, die Richtigen zu Rate zu ziehen. Nämlich genau die, die sich mit dem Thema zumindest nicht nur als Nur-Nutzer und Von-den-Medien-beriesel-Lasser beschäftigen.


----------



## News (6 Februar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es in der riesigen (leider zu kleinen) Schar der Lehrer nur interessenlose Phlegmatiker fernab jeglicher Realität gibt


Mir auch nicht - meine Mutter ist (pensionierte) Kunstlehrerin!


> Das Schüler-über-den-Tisch-ziehen findet schon eine geraume Zeit statt und erst jetzt wacht der Philologen-Verband auf und trumpft mit geballter Inkompetenz auf.


 Und leider ist das unkorrigiert so auch von dpa weiter verbreitet worden. :cry: 

(mit dem TSP - und natürlich der Augsburger Allgemeinen - wär' das nicht passiert!   )


----------



## drboe (6 Februar 2005)

*Re: Lehrerverband nimmt Hausaufgaben-Seiten ins Visier*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> was soll man  schon von Schülern erwarten, die zu dumm und zu faul sind, ihre Hausaufgaben allein zu machen.


Wie kommst Du auf das schmale Brett? Früher hat man als Schüler zusätzliche Fachbücher und Lexika herangezogen, heute bemüht man eben das Internet. Angesichts der Halbwertszeiten gesicherter Erkenntnisse wäre es dumm, würde man sich nicht darum bemühen Informationen den modernen, aktuellen Quellen zu entnehmen.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll man von Lehrern erwarten, die sich am liebsten während der Schulzeit und nicht in den Ferien weiterbilden. Hinzu kommt die Lehrer-Überalterung.  Viele Lehrer  sind doch schon froh, wenn sie es schaaffen überhaupt in Internet zu kommen. Alt ist nicht doof, abaer mit dem Willen zur Weiterbildung wären aauch Lehrer in der Lage, ihre  Schüler zu warnen.


Die Altersstruktur unter Lehrern ist in der Tat ein Problem. Sie ergibt sich aus der langen Ausbildungszeit und der Einstellungspraxis der letzten Jahrzehnte. An letzterer wird sich wegen der Finanzsorgen der Länder so schnell auch kaum etwas ändern. Lieber läßt man die Lehrer mehr arbeiten. 
Das alt nicht gleich doof ist, ist m. E. unstrittig. Dennoch haben Lehrer im Mittel weniger Ahnung von PC als ihre Schüler, zumal sie kaum gezwungen waren, sich mit diesen Techniken auseinanderzusetzen. Während in den Büros die PC-Verbreitung unaufhaltsam wuchs, konnte und kann man Unterricht weiterhin sehr gut ohne Computer machen. Dass Lehrer den Schülern im Umgang mit Computern etwas raten können, halte ich daher in der Mehrzahl der Fälle für ein Gerücht. Für die Zukunft sieht es sicher etwas besser aus, weil junge Lehrer den Umgang mit PC gewohnt sind. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## BenTigger (6 Februar 2005)

Wobei es auch Lehrer gibt, die ihre Schüler auffordern, sich die Infos aus dem Internet zu besorgen und auf dem Hinweis einiger Schüler, das sie keinen Internetzugang haben, derart reagieren, als wenn ein Gymnasiast sagt, ich kann nicht lesen, und nicht bereit sind, die Infos zum Thema anderweitig bereitzustellen.

Das hatte zur Folge, das die Schüler sich nach der Schule bei den Eltern trafen, die den Kindern den Internetzugang zur Verfügung stellten.

So erreichte der Lehrer, das die Kinder sich 1. zur Gruppenarbeit zusammentaten und 2. sich mit dem neuen Medium und der Informationsbeschaffung darin auseinander setzten. Denn genau das war sein Ziel, das er auf Nachfrage bestätigte.

Es gibt also auch Lehrer, die sich mit dem Medium PC auseinandersetzen und die Schüler auffordern, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen.

Der selbe Lehrer stellte aber auch mal als Aufgabe, sich Infos aus Büchern in der Bibliothek zu besorgen und keine Infos aus dem Internet zu verwenden. Wers trotzdem tut, erhält eine 6. (einige erhielten die dann auch, weils nachweislich Wort für Wort aus dem Internet war )

Es gibt also auch Lehrer, die "fortschrittlich" sind. 
Aber die sind wohl nicht Mitglied im Philologenverband 

Traurig ist nur, wenn die dort so benebelt sind, das Hinweise von Fachleuten derart abgeschmettert werden, mit dem Hinweis, wir haben uns intensivst informiert, das man schreien mag und dadurch alle Kollegen in die selbe Ecke geworfen werden.


----------

